# Help For Heroes hole sponsorship



## richart (Sep 12, 2012)

I am looking for forummers who would like to sponsor a hole at the H4H golf day at Blackmoor on the 15 October.

The cost of a hole is Â£25, and you will get your name in the programme, and also on the tee box. Holes 1 and 10 have already gone, but all other holes available at the moment.

If you would like to support the charity day please pm me.

Rich


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 12, 2012)

hole 18 please Rich.
Tony Reed.
Pokerjoke.


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2012)

Good choice Tony ! Thanks for your support.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 12, 2012)

richart said:



			Good choice Tony ! Thanks for your support.
		
Click to expand...


No probs mate,sorry couldnt send a pm,computer says no


----------



## User20205 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll have one thanks Rich 


I thought I'd go for the si1,  the 4th from memory?


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Nick. You are right SI 1 is the 4th.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 12, 2012)

can we name the hole something else, other than our own names ?


----------



## GeneralStore (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Richard,

I will sponsor the 6th hole, if thats available

Can I use the name of my company?

Cheers,
George


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2012)

GeneralStore said:



			Hi Richard,

I will sponsor the 6th hole, if thats available

Can I use the name of my company?

Cheers,
George
		
Click to expand...

Hi George, yes you can use your Company name. Just pm me with the details. I did try and pm you earlier but your box was full !!!

Hole 6 is yours, and thanks for your support.


----------



## richart (Sep 12, 2012)

therod said:



			can we name the hole something else, other than our own names ?  

Click to expand...

Can't think what you mean Nick.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 12, 2012)

maybe in the interests of not upsetting anyone I'll stick with my own name


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2012)

Mate of mine has sponsored the 9th, so far we have:

1st Stuart (Golfball_whacker_guy
4th Nick (Therod)
6th George (General Stores)
9th Steve
10th Stuart (Golfball_whacker_guy)
18th Tony (Pokerjoke)

Thanks to all the above. Anyone else fancy supporting the charity day ?


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Sep 13, 2012)

The father in - law (also my guest player!) would like to sponsor two holes, I'm waiting to hear back which ones mate, but incase they all get taken up in his absence, can i reserve the two remaining holes that will be left just in case?


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			The father in - law (also my guest player!) would like to sponsor two holes, I'm waiting to hear back which ones mate, but incase they all get taken up in his absence, can i reserve the two remaining holes that will be left just in case?
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem I will keep the last two holes back until I hear from you.


----------



## rickg (Sep 14, 2012)

17th please Rich....


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Sep 14, 2012)

He wants the 15th and 16th please mate


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2012)

rickg said:



			17th please Rich....
		
Click to expand...




GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			He wants the 15th and 16th please mate
		
Click to expand...

Duly noted. Many thanks guys.

Holes left are 2,3,5,7,8,11,12,13,14.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 14, 2012)

Heres a thought & just a thought ,,  I know the help for heros is very well supported on here , im also aware being irish i have no knowledge of it .. anyhow hows about a bunch of forumers throwing in Â£5 each  we need at least 5 & sure if we get more what the heck its a good cause ... call the tee box GOLF MONTHLY FORUMERS ?? 
Provided this would be ok with Richart what ya think ? come on its only a fiver 

Anyone intrested ?


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2012)

Bladeplayer I think it is a great idea. Forumers will need to be quick though as the holes are running out !!


----------



## ADB (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll go in for a fiver with you BP.

Gutted I have had to pull out of this.....


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 14, 2012)

charge evryone Â£1 to go into the 2's, thats Â£80, on hole 12, maybe 4 people get a two a sleeve of balls each thats Â£20, Â£60 profit ..easy.


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			charge evryone Â£1 to go into the 2's, thats Â£80, on hole 12, maybe 4 people get a two a sleeve of balls each thats Â£20, Â£60 profit ..easy.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Full_throttle we have lots of ways of taking money off the players on the day. A warning will go out nearer the time to bring plenty of shrapnel with you !!!!!!


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 14, 2012)

snaphookwedge said:



			I'll go in for a fiver with you BP.

....
		
Click to expand...

THanks SNAPHOOKWEDGE   come on guys we need 3 more at least 

Richart keep a tee box mate we sort it between us one way or the other ok .. 


Â£5 for the most covered & supported charity on the forum .. come on you lot


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2012)

I will reserve The Forum the 11th Bill, one of my favourite holes.

Holes sponsored so far :

1st Golfball_Whacker_Guy
4th Therod
6th GeneralStore
9th Steve
10th Golfball_Whacker_Guy
11th Golf Monthly Forum (Bladeplayer/Snaphookwedge + 3 more
15th Golfball_Whacker_Guy (father-in-law)
16th Golfball_Whacker_Guy (father-in-law)
17th Rickg
18th Pokerjoke

Great effort forumers, only 8 holes left, and 3 more to join bladepalyer and Snaphookwedge.


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll put a fiver in BP, SO ONLY 2 MORE NEEDED NOW.


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2012)

Golfmmad said:



			I'll put a fiver in BP, SO ONLY 2 MORE NEEDED NOW.
		
Click to expand...

Come on guys surely there are a couple of forumers prepared to put a fiver in. I seem to remember signing in quite a few of you at Blackmoor over the years that are being rather quiet.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 15, 2012)

You aint signed me on  :ears:


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2012)

drive4show said:



			You aint signed me on  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Put your fiver in and I will.:ears:


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll add another fiver to the "GM" hole.


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2012)

Crow said:



			I'll add another fiver to the "GM" hole.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Nick, just one forumer more needed.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok, add me as the fifth for the GM Forum hole.


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Ok, add me as the fifth for the GM Forum hole.
		
Click to expand...

  Thanks HDA.  GM Forum hole (11th) now fully sponsored.

If anyone wishes to sponsor a hole themselves there are still some available.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 16, 2012)

Payment made for my share of the hole 11 sponsorship. :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2012)

richart said:



			Holes sponsored so far :

1st Golfball_Whacker_Guy
4th Therod
6th GeneralStore
9th Steve
10th Golfball_Whacker_Guy
11th Golf Monthly Forum (Bladeplayer/Snaphookwedge/Golmmad/Crow/HotDogAssassin
13th Sweatysock41
15th Golfball_Whacker_Guy (father-in-law)
16th Golfball_Whacker_Guy (father-in-law)
17th Rickg
18th Pokerjoke
		
Click to expand...

11 holes now fully sponsored. Great effort guys.

I have spoken to Rick, and payments can be made directly onto his H4H site,www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2012

If you put hole sponsorship in the remarks, he will know what the payment relates to. Any queries please PM me. Rich


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2012)

Coolhand (Luke) has kindly agreed to sponsor a hole.  I will put you down for the 2nd Luke. Many thanks for your support.


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2012)

Update on hole sponsors:

1st Golfball_Whacker_Guy
2nd Coolhand
3rd available
4th Therod
5th available
6th Generalstore
7th available
8th available
9th Steve Hogg
10th Golfball_Whacker_Guy
11th Golf Monthly Forum
12th Geoff Reeve
13th Sweatysock41
14th available
15th Golfball_Whacker_Guy (father-in-law)
16th Golfball_Whacker_Guy (father-in law)
17th Rickg
18th Pokerjoke

Only 5 holes now available.


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2012)

richart said:



			Update on hole sponsors:

1st Golfball_Whacker_Guy
2nd Coolhand
3rd available
4th Therod
5th available
6th Generalstore
7th available
8th available
9th Steve Hogg
10th Golfball_Whacker_Guy
11th Golf Monthly Forum
12th Geoff Reeve
13th Sweatysock41
14th 100% Bamboo (Generalstore)
15th Golfball_Whacker_Guy (father-in-law)
16th Golfball_Whacker_Guy (father-in law)
17th Rickg
18th Pokerjoke

Only 4 holes now available.
		
Click to expand...

Updated list, only four holes left


----------



## User20205 (Sep 18, 2012)

donation made for hole 4 :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2012)

therod said:



			donation made for hole 4 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks to all those that have paid for their sponsorship.:thup:  

If you haven't paid yet please do so on the H4H charity site www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2012 Any queries please PM me. Individual sponsors will have their 'real' name and forum name on the sponsor boards. Those that want their Company details on the boards will need to PM full details. Thanks Rich


----------



## GeneralStore (Sep 19, 2012)

The payment for my company has been done, cheers Richard


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2012)

GeneralStore said:



			The payment for my company has been done, cheers Richard
		
Click to expand...

Thanks George.:thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 19, 2012)

richart said:



			Thanks to all those that have paid for their sponsorship.:thup:  

If you haven't paid yet please do so on the H4H charity site www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2012 Any queries please PM me. Individual sponsors will have their 'real' name and forum name on the sponsor boards. Those that want their Company details on the boards will need to PM full details. Thanks Rich
		
Click to expand...

Sent mine through mate , any problems let me know


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Sent mine through mate , any problems let me know
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I check Ricks site fairly regularily so saw your payment. Many thanks Bill.


----------



## rickg (Sep 19, 2012)

Paid mine yesterday......:thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2012)

richart said:



			Update on hole sponsors:

1st Golfball_Whacker_Guy
2nd Coolhand
3rd Frensham Book Club
4th Therod
5th available
6th Generalstore
7th available
8th available
9th Steve Hogg
10th Golfball_Whacker_Guy
11th Golf Monthly Forum
12th Geoff Reeve
13th Sweatysock41
14th 100% Bamboo (Generalstore)
15th Golfball_Whacker_Guy (father-in-law)
16th Golfball_Whacker_Guy (father-in law)
17th Rickg
18th Pokerjoke

Only 3 holes now available.
		
Click to expand...

Just the 5th, 7th and 8th holes now available.


----------



## Twire (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey richart, put me down to sponsor hole 8 

I'll also donate Â£2 for every player that gets on the green in 2 (assuming this is the 479 yard par 5, and I haven't made a cock up reading your course card).

I'd like to pay with a company cheque on the day if possible.


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for that Neil. I will put you down for the 8th, and it is a par 5. Payment on the day is fine.


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2012)

Just two holes left, 5th and 7th, Let me know if you would like to sponsor one of these holes for Â£25.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2012)

Just one hole left, the 7th, any takers, Â£25 ?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 2, 2012)

Surely the GM team could take that one?


----------



## rickg (Oct 3, 2012)

richart said:



			Just one hole left, the 7th, any takers, Â£25 ?
		
Click to expand...

Who took the 5th?.......need it to keep my spreadsheet up to date....


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2012)

richart said:



			Just one hole left, the 7th, any takers, Â£25 ?
		
Click to expand...

I'll take the 7th if still available then.

Company cheque on the day if OK, sponsored by Midland Aquatics & Reptiles.


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2012)

Fish said:



			I'll take the 7th if still available then.

Company cheque on the day if OK, sponsored by Midland Aquatics & Reptiles.
		
Click to expand...

That's great. Payment on the day will be fine. Many thanks.

All holes now gone. I will update the complete sponsorship list shortly


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2012)

richart said:



			Update on hole sponsors:

1st  Golfball_Whacker_Guy
2nd Coolhand
3rd  Frensham Book Club
4th Therod
5th  Dolphins Swim Academy
6th GeneralStore
7th Fish
8th Twire
9th Steve Hogg
10th Golfball_Whacker_Guy
11th Golf Monthly Forum
12th Geoff Reeve
13th Sweatysock41
14th 100% Bamboo
15th Golfball_Whacker_Guy (father-in-law)
16th Golfball_Whacker_Guy (father-in law)
17th Rickg
18th Pokerjoke
		
Click to expand...

 All holes now sponsored. Many thanks to all the above.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Rich,unfortunately i cant send PMs.
Regarding your pm can you send me your email address to
tonyreed@live.co.uk.
Can you also tell me how many words i can have thanks.


----------



## richart (Oct 6, 2012)

Email sent Tony.


----------

